# 7-STABLE amd64 *desktop* in VMWare ESXi



## Dum_Dum (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd like to run gnome in my VM, however the interface provided by VMware is sluggish. For VM's containing linux desktops (e.g. Ubuntu 8.10 / Gnome) I've had excellent results using NX/FreeNX Server: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX .

The port for FreeBSD (/net/nxserver/) does not run on 64-bit. I need 64-bit to access memory upto 8Gb.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to an alternative or a suggested hack to get NX/FreeNX Server installed?


----------



## lockdoc (Mar 3, 2012)

You could use VNC, but it is slow as hell.


----------

